# Methods of euthanasia, other than the freezer.



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought about euthanizing my MM G.rosea last night as he was looking pretty awful.  My fiance thought putting him in the freezer was cruel somehow, which I may discuss with her later, but end result--I put him in ICU, figuring as long as I wasn't freezing him I might as well do everything I could.  

Turned out not to matter in the end, and personally I would have rather frozen him than make him "suffer," for a few more hours.  And I use quotes because, personally, I doubt they have a capacity for suffering.  Really, most of the suffering was probably on my end.

Anyway, just for future reference--is there any way to put them down other than the freezer?  I saw some threads about alcohol, but I'm not sure how that works, and I am 100% unwilling to try the "boot method" suggested in other topics.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2010)

I think your best and cheapest bet will be the freezer.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I think your best and cheapest bet will be the freezer.



Had a feeling.
I'll figure out how to talk to her about this later.
Don't really want to be a downer on her birthday.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, well, do some research through here so you have some supporting evidence that it's not torture for the spider.


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 25, 2010)

An alternative could be CO2...  More a pain in the butt to setup, but an option nonetheless...

Look up methods for sedation, some individuals use CO2. (talkenlate02, I believe is his user name, he used it for surgery on one of his pokies).


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ah, well, do some research through here so you have some supporting evidence that it's not torture for the spider.



Can do.  

Ultimately, I just don't think that's going to be a productive conversation with her.  Gotta choose my battles, lol.
She's not creeped out by my spiders in the least, but she's on the other end of the spectrum--they're fuzzy and cute and have feelings, and putting them in a cold,dark freezer is mean.  Emotional response on her part rather than logical--but that's part of why I love her.  I'm too cerebral sometimes.  But that's really neither here nor there.


I'm not 100% convinced T's don't have some sort of emotions, but I will say I am 99% convinced, and the remaining 1% is absolutely sure that if they do, it is something much simpler and more alien than our own.  

Ultimately, one could make the case that euthanizing a T is inherently futile as they don't suffer, so "putting it out of it's misery" doesn't really apply--BUT I feel miserable watching a T linger, even if the T itself is not in any pain or experiencing emotional suffering.  So, I want to have some sort of way to put a T down if ever I should need to.


FP: Maybe a CO2 before a freeze would satisfy her.  They'd be knocked out prior to freeze.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe, if you want to spend the extra time and resources.  Up to you. :}


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Maybe, if you want to spend the extra time and resources.  Up to you. :}


I'll see.


----------



## gvfarns (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, toss the spider and a chip of dry ice in a container that's nearly airtight (so air exits as the dry ice sublimates).  The CO2 will knock the spider out, then you can put the whole setup in the freezer for a few hours.

You might also remind her that darkness, solitude, and confinement in small spaces are all things tarantulas like.  The only think they probably don't like about the freezer is the cold.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kirk (Jan 25, 2010)

For a cold-blooded animal, death by way of cold is about as non-cruel and efficient as you can get. Over thinking the task is unnecessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty78 (Jan 25, 2010)

The toilet worked well for me.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 25, 2010)

Kirk said:


> For a cold-blooded animal, death by way of cold is about as non-cruel and efficient as you can get. Over thinking the task is unnecessary.



I agree. It's not like they're going to shiver and cry and all that. They just slow down and stop. Still sad though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Kirk said:


> For a cold-blooded animal, death by way of cold is about as non-cruel and efficient as you can get. Over thinking the task is unnecessary.


Pointing that out might work actually.



Smitty:  O_O
As a means of disposal, I suppose, but _alive_?   I couldn't do that.  I'm not saying that's cruel, but I couldn't do that to a pet.  I guess I'm more emotional than I thought.  Honestly, I could barely flush my dead fish


----------



## Steven Valys (Jan 25, 2010)

It would be real quick if you can get your hands on a thermos of liquid nitrogen.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 25, 2010)

The heaviest block you can find and dropped from a height onto the critter.
If I had the choice,I know what I would prefer.....freezer or head smashed in with one go......very quickly !
BTW.....how do people know what the pain thresholds are for T's and if they suffer while being "freezed" ?


----------



## BrettG (Jan 25, 2010)

They don't Paul.Some like to think they do though.OP,I am sorry to hear this.Just do what YOU feel is right. It IS your T,correct?Tell the girl to deal with it,or leave if she does not want to be around when it happens.And then just do the deed.Not trying to be cold hearted,but just choose a way and get it over with.


----------



## B8709 (Jan 25, 2010)

12 Ga. Shotgun


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 25, 2010)

B8709 said:


> 12 Ga. Shotgun


This is a serious debate......have some feeling please
Do you even keep spids ?


----------



## B8709 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol...Like dropping a block on it and flushing it in the toilet? How's mine any worse.

Yes, I have 2 and planning to get 2-3 more next week.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 25, 2010)

B8709 said:


> Lol...Like dropping a block on it and flushing it in the toilet? How's mine any worse.
> 
> Yes, I have 2 and planning to get 2-3 more next week.


That is the way I would do it......just thought the 12 gauge was a bit OTT.
What you planning on getting.....anything nice ?


----------



## B8709 (Jan 25, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> That is the way I would do it......just thought the 12 gauge was a bit OTT.
> What you planning on getting.....anything nice ?


Don't know for sure. Something aboreal (P. Regalis or A. Avic) for one of my taller tanks and maybe a P. Murinus or C. Cyaneopubescens for the other smaller ones.
About the shotgun thing. Wasn't totally serious. Trying to lighten the mood. I think it'd be painless actually.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 25, 2010)

Deja vu. This thread is turning into an incarnation of the "My water dish ain't too big... -- Oh, yes it is!" thread that lived far, far too long last week.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 25, 2010)

People have different ways of dealing with euthanizing their animals. Take dogs for example, some bring the dog to the vet to be put down, others shoot the dog in the head.

It all depends on what you're comfortable with doing. We've only had to euthanize one T before, a .5" P. ornata sling with an advanced nematode infection. When I was putting him in the freezer, even though we've only had it for a week, I felt absolutely terrible. I don't know what I would do if it came down to having to euthanize, say, our MM B. albopilosum. 

Even when we have to kill the mice we breed for our snakes, we used to use cervical dislocation, but it really started to bother me so I went out and got a CO2 tank today. Consciously killing an animal isn't easy for anyone - well, almost anyone - but sometimes you've gotta do what you've gotta do.

I read in another post that your MM has already passed on, and I'm sorry to hear that. For next time (which hopefully won't be for a while), just do what you and your girlfriend are comfortable with. 

Cass


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 25, 2010)

B8709 said:


> Don't know for sure. Something aboreal (P. Regalis or A. Avic) for one of my taller tanks and maybe a P. Murinus or C. Cyaneopubescens for the other smaller ones.
> About the shotgun thing. Wasn't totally serious. Trying to lighten the mood. I think it'd be painless actually.


I have regalis....they are pretty boring pokies....very colourful and the females get big.I would go for rufilata or ornata .....or even fasciata first.These are "proper" pokies......bite first and ask later......my ones are anyway.....lol.
P.murinus are bullet proof.....they change from week to week from arboreal to terrestrial but if you want to get the classic OBT pose......just disturb them.
I would go for a nice haplo if you want something different mate.


----------



## B8709 (Jan 25, 2010)

Alright. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2010)

If you guys are gonna sit and discuss what spider to get next, make a new thread in chat. 

Seriously.

And to stay *on topic*, I'd stick with the freezer method.


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2010)

Reading some of the posts here makes me wonder if God gave some people  only a couple of braincells  more than it gave to the cows ,to make sure they   wouldnt poop while walking.


----------



## B8709 (Jan 25, 2010)

That guy started it.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 25, 2010)

*More Insults....*

........Yeah   4 friendliness and bein' respectful

Each thread Fran, you back my opinion of you.  *mature guy*

Do you top-off each thread w/ negativity so it will end ?  Seriously
{rhetorical}


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> ........Yeah   4 friendliness and bein' respectful
> 
> Each thread Fran, you back my opinion of you.  *mature guy*
> 
> ...



Your opinion of me? ...to put it nicely ; I couldnt care less.

I see my comment made you jump, maybe theres a reason for it .

For the record,  to read things like  dropping a block on it, flushing it in the toilet
and the shot gun one ...That last one might be joking, allright...but the others...


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 25, 2010)

Fran said:


> Reading some of the posts here makes me wonder if God gave some people  only a couple of braincells  more than it gave to the cows ,to make sure they   wouldnt poop while walking.


rofl Fran!  Seriously though, they still poop while walking...the poop just flies out of the other end  

To the OP: I would have to agree with previous posts that state that the freezer is the most humane and economical method when faced with such a dilemma.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 25, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> rofl Fran!  Seriously though, they still poop while walking...the poop just flies out of the other end
> 
> To the OP: I would have to agree with previous posts that state that the freezer is the most humane and economical method when faced with such a dilemma.


You mean more humane for the person doing the deed ?
You can't possibly mean for the T as there is no evidence.....unless you are taking an educated guess of course ?
What evidence do you base the "freezer" method on BTW ?


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> You mean more humane for the person doing the deed ?
> You can't possibly mean for the T as there is no evidence.....unless you are taking an educated guess of course ?
> What evidence do you base the "freezer" method on ?



Jesus Christ...
So get a 5 pound block and drop it on top of the spider,besides the poorly ethical and the amazingly stupid of the idea, causing a mess of goo and tarantula intestines all over...Is that a better Idea?


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, let's stick to serious discussion please.  I honestly do appreciate the attempts to lighten the mood (really, they do make me feel a little better in light of recent events, gallows humor is my favored coping mechanism.),  but let's not derail the topic.  This is intended to be more for reference for people than anything else, so...back to business.

Also, thank you everyone who sympathized.  I appreciate it.  

----

So, it seems that freezing, CO2, and apparently death by other T are common.  The others seem to have been joking, and personally---no squishing.  Too messy.  Death by T works, except for cases like mites etc.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 25, 2010)

Fran said:


> Jesus Christ...
> So get a 5 pound block and drop it on top of the spider,besides the poorly ethical and the amazingly stupid of the idea, causing a mess of goo and tarantula intestines all over...Is that a better Idea?


unlike you....who I think should not be here....I think a bit of "goo" is a lot better than a T suffereing in a freezer.
Ps.....thought the mods had already warned you ?


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> unlike you....who I think should not be here....I think a bit of "goo" is a lot better than a T suffereing in a freezer.
> Ps.....thought the mods had already warned you ?


Guys, if you want to continue your antagonism elsewhere that is fine, but not in my topic please.  I don't care who started it, I just don't want for the mods to have to finish it.


----------



## Exo (Jan 25, 2010)

I put them in the fridge first so that their metabolism slows down first, and then put them in the freezer. Since they are cold blooded this method would most likely "put them to sleep" and the freezer would kill them while they were "asleep".


----------



## Kirk (Jan 25, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> You can't possibly mean for the T as there is no evidence.....unless you are taking an educated guess of course ?
> What evidence do you base the "freezer" method on ?


With decreasing temperature, the tendency among poikilotherms is to progressively reduce metabolism to the point of aestivation. Death by freezing is just an extension of this. The notion of pain is contingent upon understanding what neurolosensory wiring an animal possesses to perceive and react to it's surroundings. Considering the limited repertoire of behaviors among tarantulas, the ability to cast off legs as necessary, and the size of the brain, it's a pretty good bet that they don't perceive anything we'd construe as 'discomfort' from being cooled to the point of death.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Kirk said:


> With decreasing temperature, the tendency among poikilotherms is to progressively reduce metabolism to the point of aestivation. Death by freezing is just an extension of this. The notion of pain is contingent upon understanding what neurolosensory wiring an animal possesses to perceive and react to it's surroundings. Considering the limited repertoire of behaviors among tarantulas, the ability to cast off legs as necessary, and the size of the brain, it's a pretty good bet that they don't perceive anything we'd construe as 'discomfort' from being cooled to the point of death.


Thank you Kirk.  That gives me a good discussion closer when it isn't Liz's birthday.

Also, for the sake of the topic:

Rather than debate whether or not T's feel pain.  Let's assume the freezer method, and the CO2 method are equally valid and continue discussing the possibility of other methods, such as the alcohol method.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 25, 2010)

It is still just a guess...or even a "bet" mate.
When I have lost T's,I just squashed their heads very quickly.
Nobody knows the best way for sure so it has to be up to the owner.


----------



## Sarcastro (Jan 25, 2010)

The freezer is the best way for inverts but doesn't work on them all..the cold does the same thing to them it does to humans,it slows down the body and eventually you fall asleep and don't wake-up.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 25, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Rather than debate whether or not T's feel pain.  Let's assume the freezer method, and the CO2 method are equally valid and continue discussing the possibility of other methods, such as the alcohol method.


I've never heard of using alcohol, unless they mean immersing the animal in it. I've been placing live inverts in formaldehyde and ethanol for 30 years (for research purposes), and considering their reactions, they don't like it.

Keep in mind that we associate discomfort with cold because we have distinct physiological reactions to lowering temperatures. Poikilotherms don't react that way, but instead simply reduce metabolic activity.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 25, 2010)

*That was the point of my comment Jeb - Sorry*

In the future, I'll ignore, or let others deal w/  what I have "perceived"

as insults or Antagonism......I don't know why I allow it to bother me......
{respect thing}
......Next time I'll just do this  instead of "feeding into" what I "feel", is un-warranted negativity.

Maybe I do give tarantulas too much credit.........I will error on the side of
being humane. However, tarantulas probably "think" and calculate, and "feel", much differently than I, or we, have come to surmise.

I feel freezer is quick way to go for Non-thermo regulating creatures.

I have a hard time beleiving they do not Hurt, or Stress from it though-
@least to some extent.

"That's just my opinion, I could be wrong"  -  Dennis Miller

P.S.  Flushing has worked for many Hobbyists over the years........How do you think we got Gators in the sewers ? LOL


----------



## Smitty78 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fran said:


> Your opinion of me? ...to put it nicely ; I couldnt care less.
> 
> I see my comment made you jump, maybe theres a reason for it .
> 
> ...


Fran,

Seriously there is nothing wrong with flushing a spider that is suffering, on it's last legs, etc.. It's not any worse than freezing it, or suffocating it with c02. All are quick and easy. It's not like we are talking about the family dog or cat, it's a spider for gods sake.

If you have a problem with it, make sure you give that cow or pig a big hug for me before it ends up on your dinner plate.


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2010)

Guys, do whatever you please with your tarantulas,please...Be my guess.

Paul Fleming, I really think trying to use reason with a bunch of 
Platyhelminthes will be more effective than trying it with you. No offense.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 25, 2010)

Then what do you suggest?I hear a lot of disagreeing,but no advice.......


----------



## BrettG (Jan 25, 2010)

Smitty78 said:


> Fran,
> 
> Seriously there is nothing wrong with flushing a spider that is suffering, on it's last legs, etc.. It's not any worse than freezing it, or suffocating it with c02. All are quick and easy. It's not like we are talking about the family dog or cat, it's a spider for gods sake.
> 
> If you have a problem with it, make sure you give that cow or pig a big hug for me before it ends up on your dinner plate.


Thanks for being one of the few people that actually did not go overboard in this thread. Seriously.Now it is time for me to sit in the shadows and watch this turn into a pissing match,AB style.With the same characters!


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Personally -

I would use the freezer method, if I had to choose. 
I wouldn't be against CO2, but the time of putting it together properly would make things worse for me (I'm sensitive, shush)... and since there are no ill effects to using a freezer, it would get things over with quickly.

I wouldn't be able to use a stone on a tarantula... 
I've butchered meat animals and shot dogs (that needed euthanasia, not just randomly).. but taking a stone to a T isn't something I think I could muster the courage for. *


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 26, 2010)

You could always steam your little friend and eat him with a butter garlic sauce.  Its quite tasty!


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2010)

Im 6.1 260 pounds and I couldnt bring myself to butcher a meat animal neither to put down a dog.
Not in a MILLION years.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 26, 2010)

*I like the Cow and Pig reference!*

It is SOOOOOooooo true.......We all go to the market and buy a steak,

{except veggimites - I live in Hippy town} But, don't consider much about the "process".

I am a Journeyman Butcher, and understand the industry's procedures.

I have No problem pretending I am a surgeon......The animals I break-or cut,
are no longer living.....Not hard at All for me.....

I have put more different creatures in the freezer than I'd care to admit
{worked at petstores before}. It is never an Easy feeling for me.

I explain this thread to my wife last night {she does Not want e-mail play-by-plays from me, understandably}......She is caring person, but, Feels that I Do infact, give T's too much credit........"That a creature that eats it's own young........
w/ out Remorse or emotions".......well...........they are just simpler than I think probably.

Everyone is getting along here, I feel............could a live tarantula survive flushing I wonder.......Not if it was un-recoverable to begin with, Ofcourse......But, what if it was recoverable.......I have heard the Red-Tail Boa - Toilet stories before!


----------



## Julia (Jan 26, 2010)

Kirk said:


> I've never heard of using alcohol, unless they mean immersing the animal in it. I've been placing live inverts in formaldehyde and ethanol for 30 years (for research purposes), and considering their reactions, they don't like it.


Kirk,

Could the "alcohol method" be referring to anesthetizing the tarantula before euthanasia?  I've seen this work on insects before, but never with alcohol.  A cotton ball soaked in nailpolish remover and placed in a semi-airtight container with an insect will knock it out (fairly quickly) for quite a while.  Eventually, even hours later, the insect will come around again.  (Note: We did not leave the cotton in with the insect for more than a few minutes after it stopped moving...  I assume that prolonged exposure to the fumes/lack of enough air would have completely killed it.)

Again, this is with insects, not tarantulas...  But if it does work with a tarantula, perhaps "putting it to sleep" before putting it in the freezer would be considered a more humane way to go about things.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 26, 2010)

I would not euthanize a tarantula.  I do not think they have the capacity to 'suffer' in a human sense.  They can drop legs, so how much 'pain' do you really think they experience.  I would do everything in my power to give it a fighting chance to bounce back and accept that it may not.  If I were to euthanize it, there is no coming back.  

I cannot believe that squishing them was presented as an option, but if it 'has' to be done; the freezer would be best IMO.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 26, 2010)

Julia said:


> Kirk,
> 
> Could the "alcohol method" be referring to anesthetizing the tarantula before euthanasia?  I've seen this work on insects before, but never with alcohol.  A cotton ball soaked in nailpolish remover and placed in a semi-airtight container with an insect will knock it out (fairly quickly) for quite a while.  Eventually, even hours later, the insect will come around again.  (Note: We did not leave the cotton in with the insect for more than a few minutes after it stopped moving...  I assume that prolonged exposure to the fumes/lack of enough air would have completely killed it.)
> 
> Again, this is with insects, not tarantulas...  But if it does work with a tarantula, perhaps "putting it to sleep" before putting it in the freezer would be considered a more humane way to go about things.


Alcohol fumes might work as a narcotizing agent, but I don't know how effective it is to result in death. Your point about nail polish remover seems like a good candidate, if used in an insect killing jar-type of configuration. Just be sure the nail polish remover is ethyl acetate, and not acetone.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 26, 2010)

I wouldn't use the "flush" method... I suspect that it takes tarantulas a lot more time to die by drowning that most people would imagine.


sharpfang said:


> could a live tarantula survive flushing I wonder.......Not if it was un-recoverable to begin with, Ofcourse......But, what if it was recoverable.......I have heard the Red-Tail Boa - Toilet stories before!


Hint hint


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 26, 2010)

I could be completely wrong here..however,

Last night we used our CO2 tank for the first time to euthanize some mice. It took a good 15 minutes for the mice to die. We didn't have it going full blast or anything, but it still took quite some time. If it took 15 minutes to kill mice, don't you think it would take a lot longer to kill a T? Since CO2 works by suffocating whatever you're trying to kill, and mammals have a higher rate of breathing than arachnids (just look at how little airholes Ts need to survive), it seems like it would take quite some time to kill a T via CO2. Once again, I'm just basing it off of my observations of euthanizing mice, but it just seems to be that a lot of CO2 would be required for a long period of time to kill a T. It just seems like the freezer would be the best option, as opposed to CO2.

I could be totally wrong, but based on my observations last night, I think it would take a really long time to kill a T using CO2. I don't know if it's different using dry ice in a container with the T versus a CO2 tank, but the tank it what we used for the mice, so that's all I can really go off of.

Cass


----------



## Sym (Jan 26, 2010)

explosives. there's no suffering when they are destroyed by a shock wave traveling at 3300 feet per second. it disassembles them at the cellular level.

seems cruel, but at least i am 100% positive there won't even be the smallest amount of suffering before it dies. it's also pretty cheap too.


----------



## gvfarns (Jan 26, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> I could be completely wrong here..however,
> 
> Last night we used our CO2 tank for the first time to euthanize some mice. It took a good 15 minutes for the mice to die. We didn't have it going full blast or anything, but it still took quite some time. If it took 15 minutes to kill mice, don't you think it would take a lot longer to kill a T? Since CO2 works by suffocating whatever you're trying to kill, and mammals have a higher rate of breathing than arachnids (just look at how little airholes Ts need to survive), it seems like it would take quite some time to kill a T via CO2. Once again, I'm just basing it off of my observations of euthanizing mice, but it just seems to be that a lot of CO2 would be required for a long period of time to kill a T. It just seems like the freezer would be the best option, as opposed to CO2.
> 
> ...


The CO2 knocks them out.  I suspect it would indeed take a long time to kill them with CO2, but I don't recall that being what was suggested.   

CO2 puts them to sleep much faster than it would us.  I think their lungs are less efficient or something.

Of course we don't really know what they experience.  For all we know, they could be conscious (if there is such a thing for tarantulas) and just paralyzed when we hit them with CO2.  But it seems a lot like anesthesia to us, so I'd say it's ok.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> I could be completely wrong here..however,
> 
> Last night we used our CO2 tank for the first time to euthanize some mice. It took a good 15 minutes for the mice to die. We didn't have it going full blast or anything, but it still took quite some time. If it took 15 minutes to kill mice, don't you think it would take a lot longer to kill a T? Since CO2 works by suffocating whatever you're trying to kill, and mammals have a higher rate of breathing than arachnids (just look at how little airholes Ts need to survive), it seems like it would take quite some time to kill a T via CO2. Once again, I'm just basing it off of my observations of euthanizing mice, but it just seems to be that a lot of CO2 would be required for a long period of time to kill a T. It just seems like the freezer would be the best option, as opposed to CO2.
> 
> ...


CO2 renders them "unconscious" rather quickly.
I've used it a few times.
For euthanasia, I'd then place it in the freezer.

I have used this method before. MM older. 
it is easily the method I'd choose.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 27, 2010)

curiousme said:


> I would not euthanize a tarantula.  I do not think they have the capacity to 'suffer' in a human sense.  They can drop legs, so how much 'pain' do you really think they experience.  I would do everything in my power to give it a fighting chance to bounce back and accept that it may not.  If I were to euthanize it, there is no coming back.
> 
> I cannot believe that squishing them was presented as an option, but if it 'has' to be done; the freezer would be best IMO.



I understand that viewpoint--really, it's more to put them out of my misery than anything else.  My heart can't watch them linger, even if they don't actually suffer.  I absolutely believe in waiting until it is clear they won't make it however.




Nerri1029 said:


> CO2 renders them "unconscious" rather quickly.
> I've used it a few times.
> For euthanasia, I'd then place it in the freezer.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Exo (Jan 27, 2010)

Fran said:


> Im 6.1 260 pounds and I couldnt bring myself to butcher a meat animal neither to put down a dog.
> Not in a MILLION years.


AWWWW, Fran's just a big softy.


----------



## Ratt (Jul 24, 2018)

BrettG said:


> They don't Paul.Some like to think they do though.OP,I am sorry to hear this.Just do what YOU feel is right. It IS your T,correct?Tell the girl to deal with it,or leave if she does not want to be around when it happens.And then just do the deed.Not trying to be cold hearted,but just choose a way and get it over with.


Do you have ANY grammar skills at all?



paul fleming said:


> That is the way I would do it......just thought the 12 gauge was a bit OTT.
> What you planning on getting.....anything nice ?


The 12 ga. Is more painless and quicker though??! ?!?!? Lol what the actually crap


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 24, 2018)

Ratt said:


> Do you have ANY grammar skills at all?





Ratt said:


> The 12 ga. Is more painless and quicker though??! ?!?!? Lol what the actually crap


One of the people you quoted doesn't even have an account on here anymore, and the other hasn't logged on in 3 years. This thread is as dead as the OP's MM.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EulersK (Jul 25, 2018)

Ratt said:


> Do you have ANY grammar skills at all?


You revived a thread that hasn't been active since you were in elementary school just to insult someone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 25, 2018)

Some people just want to watch the world burn lol


That said. The boot is often overlooked. Very fast method with a bit of mess. No real pain or struggle. And that's very important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 25, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> That said. The boot is often overlooked. Very fast method with a bit of mess. No real pain or struggle. And that's very important.


100% agree. For everything from dying tarantulas to birds my dog caught, a swift drop of a cinder block is about as instant of a kill as you could hope for. The far back corner of my back yard has a cinder block purely for this purpose.

My dog catches too many birds for a 16 year old terrier

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ratt (Jul 25, 2018)

EulersK said:


> You revived a thread that hasn't been active since you were in elementary school just to insult someone


Hmmmmm. Maybe you are physically older, but obviously not mentally. You try to rip on someone nearly half your age for something so little. And then you take the time of day to investigate my profile to get dirt, because you didn like what I said? Poor baby Someone was getting ready to go on a scavenger hunt, huh? You were about to quote anything redundant I had said, huh? I'm willing to bet lol. Just about sums up the baby boomers, can't say I'm surprised.



EulersK said:


> You revived a thread that hasn't been active since you were in elementary school just to insult someone


Hmmmmm. You mean question them about their grammar skills? Back when I was in elementary school, I definitely had a helluva lot more grammical skills than them and yourself. Include mannerisms in that, too. Come on man. You are a staff member. Upset about something that somebody said on an OLD POST. That about sums up the baby boomers though, am I right? I hadn't even noticed it was an old post until you decided, "Hoopy doop, I'm der staffff member, I so funny. Look at me rip on someone who is half my age!" I'm new, and you simply could have pointed out it was old, as I had not seent it. Thanks for your didn't


PidderPeets said:


> One of the people you quoted doesn't even have an account on here anymore, and the other hasn't logged on in 3 years. This thread is as dead as the OP's MM.


Didn't know, sorry. I am new, I don't know how I failed to see the date when it's broad as day! That's funny though haha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 25, 2018)

Ratt said:


> Just about sums up the baby boomers, can't say I'm surprised.


I'm not even 30, mate 

And as a side, I _could_ have issued warning points for a personal attack. I did not simply because you are new. I opted to rather subtly hint that this kind of behavior isn't tolerated. A bit too subtle, as it were.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 25, 2018)

xhexdx said:


> Ah, well, do some research through here so you have some supporting evidence that it's not torture for the spider.


Y ah weird topic I never euthanized a T cuz males don’t live long enough.
Ghosts thread resurrection​


----------



## EulersK (Jul 25, 2018)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Y ah weird topic I never euthanized a T cuz males don’t live long enough.
> Ghosts thread resurrection​


I've done it on males that were simply too old to mate. Watching then whither away is quite sad to me. But I've also had to do it for a spider stuck in a molt, one with a partially detached abdomen, one with a deep gash in the abdomen, stuff like that. Things that the spider simply won't come back from.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 25, 2018)

@Ratt  fix your attitude, stop trying to tick people, etc. Or just leave. No one here needs your crap. 

On a side note, if you're going to revive a old thread. It's common courtesy to actually add something substantial to it. Not just attack previous posters.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

